#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Υποβολή ηλεκτρονικής δήλωσης ΦΕΜ

## gardasg

Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να μου πει πώς γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά η έκδοση εντολής για την προκαταβολή του ΦΕΜ

----------


## CYBERSYMEON

Με τον κωδικό σου μπαίνεις στο taxisnet.
https://login.gsis.gr/sso/pages/login.jsp

Στην καρτέλα "Εφαρμογές taxisnet", κάπου στην μέση θα βρεις την επιλογή
"Δήλωση απόδοσης προκαταβλητεόυ φόρου στις αμοιβές Αρχιτεκτόνων & Μηχανικών"
-> Υποβολή δήλωσης
Θα δεις το γνωστό έντυπο ΦΕΜ. Θα υπάρχουν προσυμπληρωμένα αρκετά στοιχεία. Στην 1η σελίδα θα συμπληρώσεις το ΑΦΜ του ιδιοκτήτη και το ποσοστό του. Αν είναι περισσότεροι. προσθέτεις γραμμές. 
Θα δεις το "2" που σημαίνει 2η σελίδα. Εκεί θα συμπληρώσεις τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία όπως ακριβώς έκανες και στο χειρόγραφο ΦΕΜ. Μπορείς να εναλλάσεις σελίδες ανάμεσα στις 1 και 2 για να δεις αν συμπληρώθηκε αυτόματα ο ιδιοκτήτης από το ΑΦΜ που έγραψες. Αφού τελειώσεις κάνεις οριστική υποβολή. 
Έπειτα εκτυπώνεις την ταυτότητα οφειλής και την εξοφλείς σε κάποια τράπεζα. Εναλλακτικά, αν διαθέτεις internet banking, μπορείς να το κάνεις εύκολα, γρήγορα και ανέξοδα από κει. 
Μάλλον την επόμενη μέρα θα ενημερωθεί το σύστημα και θα σου εμφανίζει το κουμπί  "Βεβαίωση". Από κει εκτυπώνεις την βεβαίωση ΦΕΜ

----------


## Xάρης

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η εν λόγω ηλεκτρονική υπηρεσία είναι ένα καλό εργαλείο για να βρίσκουμε σε ποιον αντιστοιχεί ένα ΑΦΜ ακόμα και αν ο κάτοχος του δεν είναι εγγεγραμμένος στο σύστημα VIES.

Όσον αφορά τη συμπλήρωση του ηλεκτρονικού εντύπου του ΦΕΜ θα πρότεινα στο αρχάριο χρήστη της υπηρεσίας να μην συμπληρώνει όλα τα πεδία και να βρει μέσω της εμφάνισης λαθών του συστήματος ποια είναι τα υποχρεωτικά που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να συμπληρωθούν.

Προσοχή δε στην πληρωμή που πρέπει να γίνεται την ίδια μέρα. Ορισμένες ηλεκτρονικές τράπεζες έχουν θέμα μ' αυτό το ζήτημα μετά από κάποια ώρα.

----------

